# Flyrod bass



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll try again to send a photo. I dearly love these little pounder to two pound largemouth bass which seem to come to life right at dusk.A little popping bug seems to catch their attention. got this one last evening- very much fun. Good fishing- Ed Mashburn


----------

